# Quesnay: come si pronuncia?



## Gordon Comstock

Salve a tutti. Purtroppo non trovo da nessuna parte quest'informazione: qual è la pronuncia del cognome _Quesnay_? Mi servirebbe per poter pronunciare bene il nome dell'economista François Quesnay. Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Direi _kesné_. Lo puoi sentire QUI.


----------



## Gordon Comstock

Grazie mille, quel sito sarà utilissimo. Ero indeciso tra kesné e kné


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Direi _kesné_. Lo puoi sentire QUI.


Utile quel sito!
Comunque, *per i cognomi*, non mi fiderei più che tanto, perché la pronuncia non sempre segue le regole abituali.


----------



## Fundi

Neanch'io mi fiderei troppo delle regole per i nomi propri, esempio: Descartes lo pronunciamo senza la "s".
Per vicinanza dunque direi [kə'ne].
Ti consiglio di rifarti alla pronuncia comunemente diffusa per il cognome tra gli economisti francesi.


----------



## Necsus

Hanno ragione Matou e Fundi. Ho trovato altre indicazioni secondo le quali si pronuncia senza _s_, eccone una: http://pronuncia.tiscali.it/scheda/Francois_Quesnay.5054.html.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Necsus,

Preferisco questo sito per i nomi propri: mi pare più credibile poiché si limita a quelli che ha in memoria. Pronuncia però le parole francesi con un pizzico di "accento" meridionale.


----------

